
Companies Pay Workers to Live Close to the Office - startupem11
http://www.wsj.com/articles/companies-pay-workers-to-live-close-to-the-office-1456223402
======
achanda358
That's behind a paywall

~~~
a3n
[http://news.yahoo.com/companies-pay-workers-to-live-close-
to...](http://news.yahoo.com/companies-pay-workers-to-live-close-to-the-
office-135222410.html?nf=1)

